# AEG Modicon A130



## dben (8 August 2007)

Hallo,
prüfe gerade die Möglichkeiten für die Nachnutzung einer AEG Modicon A130 mit ALU 130. Kann mir jemand etwas über die Anschlussmöglichkeiten an einen PC / Lptop sagen (Kabelbelegung / Software)?   Die Anlage ist letztmalig in den 90er Jahren umprogrammiert worden. Unterlagen und Zubehör gibt es kein's mehr.
Viele Grüße


----------



## TommyG (8 August 2007)

höhöhö,

90er Jahre, kommt hin.. Hatte damals, ausbildung, dran gelernt. Leider Firmenintern und daher keine Copies...

Was sagt AEG?

Greetz


----------



## dben (12 August 2007)

Hallo TommyG!
Habe bisher noch keinen richtigen Ansprechpartner gefunden. Vieleicht ist was über Schneider Electric möglich. Ich denke aber fast, für so alte Teile interessiert sich niemand mehr.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand aus dem Forum noch altes Material.
Gruß dben.


----------



## IBFS (12 August 2007)

dben schrieb:


> Hallo,
> prüfe gerade die Möglichkeiten für die Nachnutzung einer AEG Modicon A130 mit ALU 130.
> Viele Grüße


 
...auch wenns hart klingt, spar die deine Zeit. Auf XP bekommst du garantiert nichts an software zum laufen.

...Adapterkarten sind nicht mehr verfügbar oder nur ISA-Bus.

...hatte schon vor 4 Jahren mal eine Anfrage auf "Rausschmiss" von AEG und Ersetzen gegen S7-300.

...save your time for something better


Gruß


----------



## dben (14 August 2007)

Na ja; Das hilft nicht wirklich weiter!
Gruß eben    :s12:


----------



## IBFS (14 August 2007)

dben schrieb:


> Na ja; Das hilft nicht wirklich weiter!
> Gruß eben :s12:


 
...aber die Zeit des Suchens entfällt  :-D


----------



## dben (23 August 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Hier der neueste Stand zum Thema A 130:
Programmierung soll mit AKF13 erfolgen, konnte aber leider das Programm bis jetzt noch nicht auftreiben.
Gruß dben


----------



## AEG A-Line Migration (17 Oktober 2007)

Ja, die A130 ist ein altes Schätzchen, allerdings sollen auch noch Ersatzteile verfübar sein. 
Nimm doch Kontakt mit Schneider Electric auf
Mail: de-schneider-service@de.schneider-electric.com


----------



## Moris (3 April 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche gerade AEG Ersatzteile für die Anlagen. Leider sind Hotlines wie http://www.ersatzteil-tip.com/aeg-ersatzteile/ nicht sehr hilfreich um dort noch Ersatzteile zu bekommen.

Schneider hat das entsprechende Modul auch nicht mehr. Hat jemand weitere Ideen?


----------



## Kieler (3 April 2010)

Moris schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche gerade AEG Ersatzteile für die Anlagen.
> Schneider hat das entsprechende Modul auch nicht mehr. Hat jemand weitere Ideen?



Welches Ersatzteil wird genau benötigt ?


----------



## pietstoek (4 April 2010)

*A130 neue ersatzteile*

At www.OHP.de are new IO cards available for the A130. I have AKF13 and ALU130 spare parts. Is the prograamm still in the ALU. Most of the time it was only battery buffered.


----------



## GS-Harri (13 April 2010)

*AEG Teile und Software*

Hallo,
in unserem Betrieb war von der A020 bis zur A500 fast alles vertreten. Da die meisten Anlagen umgebaut bzw. abgelöst wurden, könnte ich vielleicht mit dem ein oder anderen Teil bzw Software aushelfen

Grüße
Harri


----------

